# Convert .dmi file



## ronaldgaspard (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of a way to convert these video files (.dmi) to AVI or MPEG?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't find anything on the .dmi filetype, usually i use www.mediaconverter.org 's downloadable video converter. Try it out, if it doesn't work then post back.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

